# DIY fret leveling?



## Djentliman (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey guys,


I just recently dove into learning how to level and dress frets and I was thinking about getting the tools so I could level all of my guitars. (2 acoustics, a bass, and 4 electrics) and maybe a couple of my friends guitars. 


I've watched a couple different videos and read some articles explaining how the process is done. It looks pretty straight-forward and seems like it would be relatively easy for me to do. The only problem is, I don't want to .... up my guitars and have to have them refretted. 

Is it worth the money to do it myself or is it better to take them to a tech?

If DIY is better, then where can I buy pre-made tools or supplies to make my own tools? ( I would really like to avoid Stewmac because I think they are a little over priced)

Help with this issue would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## xzyryabx (Jul 25, 2013)

fret-leveling and crowning is not the easiest job out there, but definitely not the hardest!
I ended up debating just like you weather or not to learn it, but at 100-200$ to take it to a tech I figured i'd be much better off learning it myslef.
I will not go into the whole process since there are tons of resources on this out there, just wanted to give you some encouragement to try it on your own.
I only needed to buy 7 tools: 24" fret-levelling bar, crowning file, slotted straight rule, a set of feeler gauges, mico-mesh pads, a marker, and sandpaper (600 grit). Also, buy a POS guitar and practice on that the first time or two or three before even thinking of doing it on your good stuff!!!!
The process from start to finish takes me around 3 hours (the majority of that was taping the fretboard and polishing the scratches out of the frets) and you get better each time (hopefully!).

I would suggest that you DON'T MAKE YOUR OWN TOOLS FOR THIS unless you are proficient with machining b/c hardware store equivalents may look like they could do the job, but their tolerances are not as accurate as needed (or so i've heard!) 

If you want to save some cash, I am selling my leveling bar and file (Mix of stuff, big and small (guitars to accessories)).

Good luck!!


----------



## Suitable (Jul 25, 2013)

I agree with everything ^ except I respectfully disagree with DON'T MAKE YOUR OWN TOOLS FOR THIS. If you know what your doing, you can easily make/modify/machine tools to do the job. How do you think stewmac and other places got theirs? An open mind can design better tools for the job also, just because someone has done it for years with that tool doesn't mean its the best or only way as there is always room for improvement. If you can look at the bigger picture, you can redesign them so they work better and more efficient. In saying this though, sometimes its easier to just buy their tools. But yeah start off on a cheap axe and build your skills on that, just go slow and you'll be fine


----------



## xzyryabx (Jul 25, 2013)

Suitable said:


> I agree with everything ^ except I respectfully disagree with DON'T MAKE YOUR OWN TOOLS FOR THIS. If you know what your doing, you can easily make/modify/machine tools to do the job. How do you think stewmac and other places got theirs? An open mind can design better tools for the job also, just because someone has done it for years with that tool doesn't mean its the best or only way as there is always room for improvement. If you can look at the bigger picture, you can redesign them so they work better and more efficient. In saying this though, sometimes its easier to just buy their tools. But yeah start off on a cheap axe and build your skills on that, just go slow and you'll be fine



I don't disagree with you at all; probably should edit my post to say don't do it if you are not proficient in making your own tools and think a straight rule/block from the corner hardware store will be good enough to check fret height or to level with.

I would love to be able to make my own tools (way too expensive, especially the StewMac stuff, but , oh well), but for a non-luthier living in an apartment I don't think that will happen anytime soon!

And in this case, the tools are as basic as can be, so I would be impressed to see the next tool to simplify the process even more!


----------



## Ghost40 (Jul 25, 2013)

I was the same in the beginning, do it myself or take it to a tech? I ended up doing it myself. I had an old neck laying around I could practice on. I followed multiple instructions I found online. I've done 3 complete levels and a few odd single fret levels. Its easy going now. The tools aren't too expensive for what you get out of it. I got most of mine through StewMac. Then a couple on ebay. 

I must have read and watched dozens of videos and pretty much came to my own "technique" based on everything I looked through. Its interesting since I like to learn things, and can save you some cash in the future. I say go for it.


----------



## ilikes2shred (Jul 25, 2013)

I can't say that it will work for everyone, as I too don't trust that hardware-store tools will always be accurate enough for the job... but that said, I personally use a simple aluminum level (shaped like an I-beam), as my fret leveling bar. Then I just use double-sided tape to attach high-grit sandpaper. 

My original thought was to test out this idea on the first guitar I built; if it didn't work, I would just buy proper tools. But I still have not noticed any unevenness on frets done in this manner, so I never had any reason to buy proper tools.

If you only plan to buy one specialized tool, I would certainly buy the leveling bar--you can use it as a straight edge to check the levelness of the frets too. And it does not even cost as much as getting one guitar's frets leveled at a tech. However, my point is that it is not absolutely necessary--some tools will be level enough to work fine as a replacement. The difficulty lies in knowing which ones. For instance, none of the three metal yardsticks I've bought at the local hardware store have been very straight. Not that I could use them to level frets anyway, but my instinct tells me that these tools that look like big straight-edges should be very straight, and that simply isn't the case.

I can't tell you how to check if something you have in the basement or you find at the hardware store is straight. If you go that route, you will have to get creative and be willing to take some chances. 


Another option is to level fret-by-fret, using a tool like this:
Buzz-Off® Fret Leveling Kit

I haven't done it, but I've seen it work fine for other people. And, I bet that's a lot closer to the way luthiers would level frets before the days of precision-machining. 



I don't think any other tools you may need really matter that much in terms a precision.

For a crowning file, I use a triangular file with one corner ground safe. You can grind it down with a dremel's grinding wheel or a bench grinder if you have one. Be careful not to let the file get too hot as you grind it--it can lose its heat treatment. The safe edge is just a last line of defense against a marred fretboard. Don't rub it against any wood--it can still leave marks. It's just there for those occasional light bumps that would leave very noticeable marks if it were not ground down.

A dremel's buffing wheel attachment loaded with white rouge works well for removing any fine scratches from high grit sandpaper. But you'll have to work up to a high grit of sandpaper to remove any scratches from the crowning file. If you have micro-mesh that works as well.

I don't know if leveling frets yourself is worth the money, but if you are like me you will probably find it more rewarding.

Good luck.


----------



## nicomortem (Jul 25, 2013)

Ebay has all sorts of tools that are at least half the price of stew mac...there are ebay stores that only sell new merchandise, and you can get luthier tools for a fraction of the cost...watch out though, some of them are selling home-made tools...but if you shop smart, you can get great deals, you can actually afford your fret leveling tools without jerry rigging some home depot crap together....for example, stew-mac sells notched straight edges for $75 a piece, each has 2 scale lengths, you would have to buy about 4 of them in order to have all the common scale-lengths for gibson, fender, prs, martin, as well as 34" and 35" basses....I bought a set on ebay, that includes all 4 notched straight edges, for $75 total...they are the same straightness of the stew mac version, but made out of aluminum instead of steel. They were brand-new, and I didnt have to fool around with bidding and waiting. and all of my fret leveling supplies came off of ebay stores as well...Just do a search of ebay for Luthier Supplies for the tools you need, use the "buy now" filter, and you'll see what I am talking about.


----------



## Djentliman (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks guys! Whenever I level the frets, how do I know if I did it wrong besides them being unlevel? Are there any other factors that I should also watch out for?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 26, 2013)

This is a pretty solid video that shows you what to watch out for and generally things you should know approaching it. As well as demonstrating, it's the same way my tech levels my frets, just so you guys know my tech charges 85$ for a fret leveling. He'll charge 10$+ for every extra string which is more than reasonable, but if someone's charging you 200+ for a leveling that's a bit much, that's close to what my tech charges for refrets. He'll charge 225 for standard nickel hardware, and 250 for Stainless Fretwire.


----------



## Forkface (Jul 26, 2013)

^ that video is one of the most useful things I've seen on Youtube.
I should give you rep for that


----------



## Suitable (Jul 26, 2013)

Great vid!!! Also $250 for a ss refret is an awesome price! I cant believe how some quote $600??? Name your tech!!!


----------



## charlessalvacion (Jul 26, 2013)

here is something from Ron Kirn.  Fret leveling yer tele.......101 - Telecaster Guitar Forum


----------



## Djentliman (Jul 26, 2013)

I've watched that video! Its what made me think I could do it myself because it looks so easy! 

Thanks for the Ron Kirn article, it was a good read and it gives me some ideas of my own!


----------

